# Paranoids Group who filed both 175 online and 176 by paper



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I am starting this new thread for those of us who have already filed 175 online and later found this Flagged occupations mess, therefore decided to apply 176 too by paper to be on safe side. 

Let us help each other in this unique journey. First of all I would like to here from people who have already done this, if any. Those of you who are in the process of doing it or seriously considering this or otherwise too, please share your status and experience.

Please mention your Occupation code and other time lines in the signature so that we can reduce unnecessary queries.

******* Let us play it safe now rather be sorry later *******


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> I am starting this new thread for those of us who have already filed 175 online and later found this Flagged occupations mess, therefore decided to apply 176 too by paper to be on safe side.
> 
> Let us help each other in this unique journey. First of all I would like to here from people who have already done this, if any. Those of you who are in the process of doing it or seriously considering this or otherwise too, please share your status and experience.
> 
> ...


rgogada, Thanks for starting this thread. I'm going to watch this space for ideas/strategies


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got my WA SS approval. 

Filed on 02/04/12
Approval mail on 02/17/12

Lot of work this week end. Got to prepare for 176 filing.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> Just got my WA SS approval.
> 
> Filed on 02/04/12
> Approval mail on 02/17/12
> ...


Thanks for sharing the update, I beleive you also applied for other state as well. so you are not going to wait for the result from other state? I'm waiting for VIC SS result. Please keep the group updated with your experience/learning of filing paper based 176.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I jumped the gun and filed my 176 with WA SS by paper today.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> I jumped the gun and filed my 176 with WA SS by paper today.


All the best for you application. So, are you sticking to the original plan of not submitting the medical and withdrawing the application later? or you want to go forward to get the 176 granted?

If you are going to stick with your plan of not submitting medical and withdrewing the 176 application later (based on the announcement from DIAC on priority processing), do you think CO will accept long waiting time for medical submission? My guess is, CO will be assigned in next 4 weeks (by end of march), we can get to know the 175 fate by June - July, so you need to hold medicals submission for 3 months, will we have any justification to CO to hold the medicals and PCC for 3 months?


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

If you submitted your 176 now, I don't think you can wait till july to send the medicals. Yes I suppose there will be no justification to push it that far. PCC probably can be pushed for 2 months, Medicals I doubt it. You have to at least show the appointment when the CO requests for it.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I am planning to get my 176 as soon as possible. The idea is to enter OZ at least 2-3 months earlier than what would have been on 175, to cover up the extra expenses on 176. Based on the research I have done so far I should not have a problem finding a job for my skills (Oracle Apps Finance Functional) in perth.

My initial plan was to wait out un till Jun, but what if the state removes the occupation from its SOL by then? As you might be knowing, even if you had secured a SS, if your occupation is removed from their SOL subsequently, at the time of visa application they may not send the the 1100 and reject the SS.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rgogada said:


> I am planning to get my 176 as soon as possible. The idea is to enter OZ at least 2-3 months earlier than what would have been on 175, to cover up the extra expenses on 176. Based on the research I have done so far I should not have a problem finding a job for my skills (Oracle Apps Finance Functional) in perth.
> 
> My initial plan was to wait out un till Jun, but what if the state removes the occupation from its SOL by then? As you might be knowing, even if you had secured a SS, if your occupation is removed from their SOL subsequently, at the time of visa application they may not send the the 1100 and reject the SS.


By extra expense you mean the $200 SS fee for WA right? Btw, I am a regulAr business analyst specialising I insurance domain for the IT sector. Do you think I am better off applying for WA or VIC SS?


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

The extra expenses I referred includes all expenses relates to 176 including SS, because I have already filed my 175 in Jan.

VIC definitely will have more opportunities but securing the SS is very time taking process and it not not a sure thing unlike say WA SS. I have understood from some other thread that VIC actually stopped processing all ICT SS around this time for last year. It may happen this year too.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeppe. my card is charged today for our FBI PCC. Wondering when was the last time, I was actually happy to see my card charged for something.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rgogada said:


> The extra expenses I referred includes all expenses relates to 176 including SS, because I have already filed my 175 in Jan.
> 
> VIC definitely will have more opportunities but securing the SS is very time taking process and it not not a sure thing unlike say WA SS. I have understood from some other thread that VIC actually stopped processing all ICT SS around this time for last year. It may happen this year too.


Is the WA SS predictable and straight forward? Any idea about their processing times?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Is the WA SS predictable and straight forward? Any idea about their processing times?


Sorry. I withdraw my query. I saw your earlier reply on this.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Is the WA SS predictable and straight forward? Any idea about their processing times?


I think it is. Should not take more than week or two. I have heard people who got the approval on the same day. But it is taking about a week these days.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> I am planning to get my 176 as soon as possible. The idea is to enter OZ at least 2-3 months earlier than what would have been on 175, to cover up the extra expenses on 176. Based on the research I have done so far I should not have a problem finding a job for my skills (Oracle Apps Finance Functional) in perth.
> 
> My initial plan was to wait out un till Jun, but what if the state removes the occupation from its SOL by then? As you might be knowing, even if you had secured a SS, if your occupation is removed from their SOL subsequently, at the time of visa application they may not send the the 1100 and reject the SS.


Defenetely this sounds good plan, I'm also heading this direction and waiting for VIC SS. Yes after spending 6000+ AUD why to live in uncertainity, so better to go ahead and secure the visa grant fast. Keep us updated on your 176 progress.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Yes after spending 6000+ AUD why to live in uncertainity, so better to go ahead and secure the visa grant fast.


Exactly.



auzee_bujji said:


> Keep us updated on your 176 progress.


Sure.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I have got the acknowledgement mail today for my 176 application. That was fast. This usually takes about 10 days once they receive the application. But DIAC received the courier this monday (27/2/12) and acknowledgement on very next day. anybody interested in tacking my progress here it is.

IELTS completed with all 7s - 16/12/11
Skills applied (ACS) - 2/1/12
Applied passport renewal (son) - 5/1/12
Applied passport renewal (self) - 9/1/12
South African PCC applied - 13/1/12
FBI PCC applied - 13/1/12
South African PCC reached - 17/1/12
FBI PCC reached - 18/1/12
Skills result - 27/1/12
filed 175 - 31/1/12 (blunder..wasted $3000) 
WA SS applied - 3/2/12
South African PCC received - 6/2/12
Applied Indian PCC (Wife) - 14/2/12
Received new passport (Son) - 16/2/12
WA SS approval - 17/2/12
FBI PCC credit card charged - 21/2/12
176 application sent - 23/2/12
176 application reached - 27/2/12
176 acknowledgement - 28/2/12

Once I get my new passport, I need to apply for Indian PCC. It should not take more than a week, I was told.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

*ICT applicants should feel safe from upcoming changes in SOL 2012*

Hi,

I just happen to see a link on Skills Australia site which is industry response to Skill Australia whether IT skills should be removed from new SOL. 

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/la...sub-ACDICT.pdf

After going through the document, it looks like that IT will be there for a good amount of time.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mandhani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just happen to see a link on Skills Australia site which is industry response to Skill Australia whether IT skills should be removed from new SOL.
> 
> ...


Hi Mandhani,
Link says "page not found"


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

mandhani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just happen to see a link on Skills Australia site which is industry response to Skill Australia whether IT skills should be removed from new SOL.
> 
> ...


Your link is not working but, I too believe that there is a 99% chance that ICT remain in SOL.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rgogada said:


> Your link is not working but, I too believe that there is a 99% chance that ICT remain in SOL.


Hi rgogada,
Any other specific reason you have to believe so?


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi rgogada,
> Any other specific reason you have to believe so?


I have linked to some research reports on Skills Australia site in one of my threads, but unfortunately they have revamped their site and I could not find those reports anymore. In that research report its was clearly mentioned that how important ICT occupations are for the sustainable growth of Australian economy and particularly the role of Business analysts with a strong domain knowledge. They have even categorized ICT BA's as High Risk, meaning not having them in enough numbers around, is a high risk preposition for Australia. something like that.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

rgogada said:


> Your link is not working but, I too believe that there is a 99% chance that ICT remain in SOL.


Interesting ... Link was working 1-2 days back and I think they removed it now.I posted it in P4 thread and few people accessed it as well.

After reading that document I am sure about 2613 occupations will be there so I can have peace of mind now.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

mandhani said:


> Interesting ... Link was working 1-2 days back and I think they removed it now.I posted it in P4 thread and few people accessed it as well.
> 
> After reading that document I am sure about 2613 occupations will be there so I can have peace of mind now.


link is working again..please have a look for ICT occupations

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...ndustry-stakeholders/documents/sub-ACDICT.pdf


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

We got CO assigned today. Also we have got my wife's indian PCC. I am waiting for my renewed passport, which has been dispatched yesterday. Once I get that, we will get our medicals done first then I will apply for my Indian PCC. We are also expecting our FBI PCC by next week end. My card charged for this on 21st Feb.

So by next weekend, everything should be in place. fingers crossed.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you know when this document was created?



mandhani said:


> link is working again..please have a look for ICT occupations


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

br34k said:


> Do you know when this document was created?


nope..but it must be after 9th December as 9th Dec 2011 was the last day of the submission from industry panel for Skills Australia


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> We got CO assigned today. Also we have got my wife's indian PCC. I am waiting for my renewed passport, which has been dispatched yesterday. Once I get that, we will get our medicals done first then I will apply for my Indian PCC. We are also expecting our FBI PCC by next week end. My card charged for this on 21st Feb.
> 
> So by next weekend, everything should be in place. fingers crossed.


Good to see CO assigned and things progresing well. Hope everything will go well and you will get your visa by April as you expected. All the best.


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

Wanted to share below link regrading future of ICT Occupations in 2012 ...

35,000 new IT jobs in Australia – and migrants needed to fill them
February 29th, 2012

Thousands of new jobs are set to be created in Australia’s digital economy, but there are not enough workers to fill them.

According to the Australian Computer Society, the booming digital economy may lead to the creation of 35,000 new ICT jobs by 2013, but Australia will not have enough candidates to fill these positions. The latest report found that while the digital economy was worth $100 billion last year and 14,000 new jobs would be created in 2012 with another 21,000 expected in 2013, university ICT enrolments were down in New South Wales, Victoria, Queensland, Western Australia and Tasmania. According to the report, and TechWorld, national enrolments are now less than half the enrolment numbers of a decade ago.

ICT skills brought by migration were also down. The report found that temporary ICT migrants arriving in Australia declined 25 per cent in 2011 to 8,530.

ACS chief executive, Alan Patterson, said that the Compendium confirmed Australia’s urgent need for coordinated policy focus on ICT given its value and the demands in the broader economy for skills. “Although ICT demand is increasing even in uncertain economic conditions, the number of domestic students choosing ICT as a career is insufficient to meet demand,” he said in a statement.

Patterson added that ICT enrolments are continuing to decline as a percentage of all higher education enrolments and the drop in skilled ICT migration suggests Australian employment requirements cannot be met easily.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

AllTime said:


> Wanted to share below link regrading future of ICT Occupations in 2012 ...
> 
> 35,000 new IT jobs in Australia – and migrants needed to fill them
> February 29th, 2012
> ...


From where you have extracted the above information? Skills Australia or some other source?


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

vickey1 said:


> From where you have extracted the above information? Skills Australia or some other source?


i am not able to post a link ... 

You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more.

Search for australiamagazine.co.uk


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

AllTime said:


> i am not able to post a link ...
> 
> You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more.
> 
> Search for australiamagazine.co.uk


Here is he link Australia and New Zealand Magazine » 35,000 new IT jobs in Australia – and migrants needed to fill them


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Found this interesting comparison of Perth vs Melbnourne


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

176 Visa Granted today.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> 176 Visa Granted today.


Hey Congrats


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Funny thing is I have not received our FBI PCC yet. But yesterday I have emailed our Indian PCC and South African PCC to CO and got the grant today. Either the CO confused with the all the PCCs or he has enough reason to believe we are clean.

Anybody else got their Visa without FBI PCC? We did live in USA for about 4 years. for those who are interested, here are the time lines.

IELTS completed with all 7s - 16/12/11
Skills applied (ACS) - 2/1/12
Applied passport renewal (son) - 5/1/12
Applied passport renewal (self) - 9/1/12
South African PCC applied - 13/1/12
FBI PCC applied - 13/1/12
South African PCC reached - 17/1/12
FBI PCC reached - 18/1/12
Skills result - 27/1/12
filed 175 - 31/1/12 (blunder..wasted $3000) 
WA SS applied - 3/2/12
South African PCC received - 6/2/12
Applied Indian PCC (Wife) - 14/2/12
Received new passport (Son) - 16/2/12
WA SS approval - 17/2/12
FBI PCC credit card charged - 21/2/12
176 application sent - 23/2/12
176 application reached - 27/2/12
176 acknowledgement - 28/2/12
Received Indian PCC (Wife) - 03/03/12
176 CO assigned - 07/03/12 (Asked for PCC&Medicals)
Medicals done - 08/03/12
Renewed Passport received - 09/03/12
emailed form 929 to CO- 09/03/12
Applied Indian PCC (Self)- 12/03/12
Received Indian PCC (Self)- 15/03/12
emailed all PCCs to CO- 15/03/16
176 grant - 16/03/12


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

rgogada said:


> 176 Visa Granted today.


Congrats!!


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> Funny thing is I have not received our FBI PCC yet. But yesterday I have emailed our Indian PCC and South African PCC to CO and got the grant today. Either the CO confused with the all the PCCs or he has enough reason to believe we are clean.
> 
> Anybody else got their Visa without FBI PCC? We did live in USA for about 4 years. for those who are interested, here are the time lines.
> 
> ...


Your whole journey was in EXACT 3 months 16/12/11 - 16/03/12  started and ended in same date (16) . All these days should be eventful days for you in preparing, organizing, checking status, couriering etc  

Next part of journey starts, searching job, planning to relocate, etc etc. Really this is great forum to get help at every stage of journey. Thank you all for the contributors here.

Thanks for sharing the detailed timeline.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

rgogada, 

Those timelines are amazing. Your 176 reached on Feb 27 and visa grant on Mar 16!!.

Congrats!!


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Your whole journey was in EXACT 3 months 16/12/11 - 16/03/12  started and ended in same date (16) . All these days should be eventful days for you in preparing, organizing, checking status, couriering etc
> 
> Next part of journey starts, searching job, planning to relocate, etc etc. Really this is great forum to get help at every stage of journey. Thank you all for the contributors here.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the detailed timeline.


Very exciting indeed. but the fact is getting a visa is just another task done. like clearing IELTS or Skill assessment. there are still more tasks to finish before we could to say we have done it. selling my furniture and car, relocating to oz, finding a short term accommodation, finding a job, finding school, permanent home, car& furniture. then I will say I am done. My migration is complete.

Un till then we keep doing the next task, one at a time.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

rgogada said:


> Funny thing is I have not received our FBI PCC yet. But yesterday I have emailed our Indian PCC and South African PCC to CO and got the grant today. Either the CO confused with the all the PCCs or he has enough reason to believe we are clean.
> 
> Anybody else got their Visa without FBI PCC? We did live in USA for about 4 years. for those who are interested, here are the time lines.
> 
> ...


Congrats :clap2:


----------

